# Schwinn SuperSport for rollers



## gben (Nov 14, 2020)

I got this for $10 at a local yard-sale a few years ago. It mostly hang in the garage because the first thing I did was drop the chain off the large rear cog and destroyed the rear derailleur and bent it's hanger. A few weeks ago I straightened the hanger out, put on a Shimano Crane derailleur I had and a close-ratio Sachs gear set and got it back rideable. I plan on using it on a set of Bettuzzi rollers this winter for exercise. The bike is from 1985 and looks to have been made in Japan for Schwinn.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a 1974 Raleigh Grand Prix I use on a trainer. I had to use a little different quick release skewer to get it to clamp-in, but it works fine. Whether on rollers or a trainer, the rear tire will wear a little quicker, in my experience.


----------

